

Looking Back, is College worth it? - lukethomas
http://lukethomas.com/looking-back-is-college-worth-it/

======
tshtf
_In college, the answer is almost always found in the textbook. Unfortunately,
there’s no textbook for life._

It all depends on what you study.

~~~
entrep11
I assume you are referring to life sciences?

